# Cc 1st Sunday O.c. Extension Ride



## tripple3

A few of us ride to the Cyclone Coaster ride that meets at Portfolio Cafe in LB 1st Sun. of Every month rain or shine.
Post here if you want to ride with us. It takes us a lil' over an hour from Fountain Valley, Westminster.


----------



## tripple3

Today we are riding to Long Beach for the CWC ride May 1. 
Mike will join Cory and I at 8 o'clock 7/11 Newland and Heil


----------



## Eric

You guys are RAD!


----------



## island schwinn

that's a nice warmup ride.
I would start one here,but that Grapevine would be a bear.at least one way.


----------



## tripple3

Eric said:


> You guys are RAD!



It is super fun ride. I think I said to Cory at least three times while we were riding,  "this is my favorite part...."


----------



## tripple3

Riding to the cyclone coaster ride June 5. 
7/11 at 8 AM corner of Newland and Heil 
post here if you want to ride with us.


----------



## tripple3

Bump check for more riders…
This Sunday, June 5; 8 AM this 7-Eleven...


----------



## tripple3

Bump this up for riders to the Shelby invasion. July 3
Meet at 7-Eleven on Newland at Heil at 8:00 am to pedal to Long Beach. 





We have a couple new riders this month so it is a great month to come try it out... with the holiday  Monday to rest up. Enjoy the fourth


----------



## tripple3

Riding today to the Shelby invasion; come on out...


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, August 7 meet at 8 AM 7-Eleven on Newland and heil
Riding to cyclone coaster ride that meets in Long Beach at the portfolio coffee shop at 9:30 AM


----------



## tripple3

Bump check for more riders tomorrow August 7; 8 AM at 7-Eleven on Newland and heil


----------



## tripple3

Hippie Mike and I will be riding from 7-Eleven at 8:00 AM to Portfolio Cafe in LB for the annual Colson Invasion!
post here or text me if you want to ride with us. Always a great time.


----------



## tripple3

Cyclone Coaster New Years Day 2017 Sunday 01/01/2017


We will ride to Long Beach; Meet at 7-11 at 8:00AM Heil/Newland


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, April 2 riding to Long Beach
Meet at my park 7:30 AM or  7-Eleven Newland and Heil 8 AM


----------



## Cory

I will be there


----------



## tripple3

Sunday, June 4 OC to Long Beach and back to Huntington Beach pier for Surf bands playing live.
I start at my house; Cory starts at his.  Start either place 7:30ish.  come on out and ride



Hippie Mike joins us at 7-Eleven Newland and Heil 8:00


----------



## Cory

I plan on leaving my house to head to tripple3's around 7am. The event at Huntington Beach pier is great fun so much to look at and listen to. Can't wait.


----------



## tripple3

Bump check for riders joining us today…


----------



## tripple3

OC extension ride to the Shelby invasion. Sunday, July 2, 8 AM at the 7-Eleven
Does anyone have a Shelby I can ride that would be just fine for 40+ miles?


----------



## iswingping

I'm coming!
My alarm is set, and I'll hope to make it.
What's the physical address to the 7-11?


----------



## tripple3

7-11s are everywhere....
We meet Hippie Mike at 8501 Heil, Westminster
Send me a text to start at my house for the ice cream sandwich at the end...
I usually leave quarter 'til 8:00


----------



## iswingping

This ride was such a blast!  I had a great time.  Thanks for slowing down for me (all day).  More conditioning is needed for sure.


----------



## iswingping

View attachment 490200 View attachment 490201 View attachment 490202 View attachment 490203

This ride was such a blast!  I had a great time.  Thanks for slowing down for me (all day).  More conditioning is needed for sure.  Great ride today with Hippie Mike and @tripple3


----------



## tripple3

iswingping said:


> View attachment 490200 View attachment 490201 View attachment 490202 View attachment 490203
> 
> This ride was such a blast!  I had a great time.  Thanks for slowing down for me (all day).  More conditioning is needed for sure.  Great ride today with Hippie Mike and @tripple3


----------



## tripple3

iswingping said:


> View attachment 490200 View attachment 490201 View attachment 490202 View attachment 490203
> 
> This ride was such a blast!  I had a great time.  Thanks for slowing down for me (all day).  More conditioning is needed for sure.  Great ride today with Hippie Mike and @tripple3




We always have a blast! Thanks for coming out and pushing through the pain for the laughs

























Tio Flaco's tacos. 
Ice cream sandwich for that more than 40 mile ride


----------



## tripple3

Sunday August 6, 7-11 Newland/Heil 8:00A.M. Where we meet Hippie Mike
Ride for a little over an hour to the Cyclone Coaster Monthly Bike Ride!


 

 
@Birdzcad64 Lets Ride.....


----------



## birdzgarage

See ya sunday bright n early!


----------



## 58tornado

tripple3 said:


> Sunday August 6, 7-11 Newland/Heil 8:00A.M. Where we meet Hippie Mike
> Ride for a little over an hour to the Cyclone Coaster Monthly Bike Ride!
> View attachment 653431 View attachment 653432
> @Birdzcad64 Lets Ride.....



Hey mark we will be riding with u guys. U had told us we can park at ur house and ride from there.. let me know if that's cool?..


----------



## tripple3

58tornado said:


> Hey mark we will be riding with u guys. U had told us we can park at ur house and ride from there.. let me know if that's cool?..




Yes! THATS where most riders want to start for the Ice Cream sandwich at the End...
cell number in P.M.


----------



## tripple3

… Riders can come on over; I got donuts


 

 


@Birdzcad64 @58tornado


----------



## fordmike65

tripple3 said:


> Yes! THATS where most riders want to start for the Ice Cream sandwich at the End...
> cell number in P.M.



Damn that's a sweet ride there!


----------



## tripple3

Super fun ride today to Long Beach. Thanks for coming out and riding with the most riders we have had so far


----------



## birdzgarage

my long time buddy mike came with me for his first ride on a vintage ride ever and did 45 + miles on my rollfast,that hes never ridden till today! Hes the man! 

 

good times with great folks! 

 

we had a great time! 

 

and some bomb diggity tacos at tio flacos before blasting back to the desert.


----------



## tripple3

We're riding to the CC ride in Long Beach; my Sweetie is riding too! Labor Day to rest. Sunday 9/03 Riding Day!
Pedal away from our place at 7:30 to meet Hippie Mike at 7-11
Come on, let's ride.... all are welcome to join the fun
Sear's September: if you have an Elgin or JC Higgins bike to ride; roll with the Theme....


----------



## tripple3

If you needed one more extra incentive to ride with us tomorrow to Long Beach; I upgraded the ice cream sandwich treat to San Francisco's It's- It 


 

 

 

 
 It's always a great time


----------



## tripple3

58tornado said:


> U had told us we can park at ur house and ride from there.. let me know if that's cool?..






tripple3 said:


> Pedal away from our place at 7:30 to meet Hippie Mike at 7-11
> Come on, let's ride.... all are welcome to join the fun



This Sunday October 1st
I have "It's It" ice-cream sandwiches at my house and the HB Airshow will be going on when we ride back from LB
A Great Day indeed!


----------



## tripple3

Bump check for Riders 10-01  Sunday
Cyclone Coasters AM, HB Air Show PM, "It's It" Ice Cream Sandwich at my house when we're done. Great Day!


----------



## tripple3

Sunday 12/3 Lets ride to Long Beach for the CC Colson Collaboration
Meet Hippie Mike at 7-11 8ish 
I will be riding my 1936 Packard single-bar LWB Rider
Come on out; Let's Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Bump Check for Riders Sunday....
Cyclone Coaster 4th Annual Colson Collaboration
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fourth-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-3rd.115519/
Let's Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Mike and I are riding to Long Beach Sunday January 7 to the Cyclone Coaster ride.
All are welcome to join the fun. 7:30 A.M. Fountain Valley


 

 
We're usually back eating ice cream sandwiches by 2-ish


----------



## tripple3

Ride to Long Beach this Sunday Feb.4 with Hippie Mike and I
We leave my house before 8 am and eat breakfast there a lil' after 9
Always a great time!
View attachment 745299


----------



## tripple3

Bump Check for Sunday riders.
My house at 7:30, leave before 8


----------



## tripple3

This Sunday, March 4th we're riding again
7:30 My house to ride before 8am
Monark March if you have one....


----------



## tripple3

Hippie Mike and I are riding to Long Beach and back Sunday, April 1st 7:30 my house to ride before 8
It's Resurrection Day so I am going to ride this old Huffman Velvet deLuxe.


 
It's It Ice cream sandwich when we get back usually before 3


----------



## tripple3

Checkin Rider Stats....
Anybody else riding there with us?


----------



## tripple3

Bump check for riders to Long Beach Sunday July 1st
Leave my pad in FV before 8 to pedal.
Shelby Invasion; I will be rolling my Flying Cloud.


 

 

 

 


I noticed this is my 6000th post here on the CABE
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Riding to the Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday Ride from Fountain Valley August 5th
Come on out to enjoy the ride.
I usually leave a lil' before 8am







Hippie Mike moved away so I soloed over to the River Trail to head straight for the coast the whole way.
I was early so I rode to the end of the trail looking at the Queen;
Smiling the whole way.
Enjoy the ride!
@birdzgarage


----------



## tripple3

Riding to Long Beach Sunday for the Sears September Ride!
I'll be riding my 1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser
I leave a little before 8 if anyone else wants to ride.
You get Monday off to rest from your Labor!
Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## tripple3

Sunday October 7 Cyclone Coaster Ride.
Come on out and Ride with me.


----------



## tripple3

Bump it for 2019
Today we ride again.
Come on out and enjoy the Ride!
Leave my house by 7:30 pedaling and smiling and laughing all the way.


----------



## tripple3

WooHoo!! I have a riding partner for Sunday to Long Beach!
@Jimmy V is a Star from afar. (MI)
Meet at my house by 7:15 to ride with us.
It's the Monark Ride; if you have 1


----------



## tripple3

Bump this for tomorrow's Ride to Long Beach.
Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday ride June 2, 2019
I have varying lengths now since I started doing this ride.
Start time sets mileage; 18, 25, or 35 miles, depending on if I go to Balboa 1st.
I prefer to ride the beach both ways, so it's longer.
Come on out and ride with me; it's a Blast!













*Enjoy The Ride!*


----------



## tripple3

Today's ride pics with the Cyclone Coasters























A great time was had by all.
I think July is the "Shelby Invasion"
See ya there!


----------



## tripple3

Bump the old extension Ride thread;
to Look at pics;
just in case.....
I will be riding DELMAR, 1939 Colson
Come on out, let's ride.


----------



## tripple3

Hey there; ride with me along the beach tomorrow.
Always a great time, laughing all the way.
Pics from last month:


----------



## tripple3

hey, since it's Labor Day on Monday, come out and ride with me Sunday 09/06 to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday monthly ride.
I will leave my house around 7 AM
Meet at Brookhurst and beach boardwalk at 7:30
Sunset Beach Water Tower around 8:30
Breakfast at Golden Burger  9:15-ish


----------



## tripple3

Anybody wanna ride to Long Beach Sunday, June 6th, 2021 ???  😎
Beach Ride both ways.
Let me know....



riders, riding, rides, 🚴‍♂️


----------



## tripple3

Bump this up to check for Riders;
This Sunday, August 1st Cyclone Coaster Ride.
Let me know if _U wanna ride ur bike there....


_


----------



## ian

tripple3 said:


> Bump this up to check for Riders;
> This Sunday, August 1st Cyclone Coaster Ride.
> Let me know if _U wanna ride ur bike there....
> View attachment 1452421_



Someday..................


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> hey, since it's Labor Day on Monday, come out and ride with me Sunday 09/06 to Long Beach for the Cyclone Coaster 1st Sunday monthly ride.
> I will leave my house around 7 AM
> Meet at Brookhurst and beach boardwalk at 7:30
> Sunset Beach Water Tower around 8:30
> Breakfast at Golden Burger 9:15-ish






ian said:


> Someday....



2021, Sunday 09/05 Cyclone Coaster monthly ride;
09/06, Monday, Labor Day, _Holiday...
sometimes leave at 6 to check the Wedge, Newport; 
Solo riding.🥰_




Come on down and ride OC beaches to Long Beach;
TON-O-FUN!😍


----------



## tripple3

Today's Ride pics...









Welcome to First timer Robert;
brought out a 1955 Blue Grass; (by Huffman)
Love it!




Dig Frank's BMX Tandem;
"steer-from-the-rear" frame by Colson








Nice bike Ty 








Way-Cool Elgin Tony!




A few more with AERO KING
and its band-aid front tire.




Made it 58 miles;
so "Fixed is Fixed"😜


----------



## tripple3

Bump-Check for riding buddy?
Tomorrow OC Beaches to LA County, 
Long Beach.
Fun fun FUN!!!


----------



## tripple3

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> … to fit in with a Schwinn …



Riding this "Schwinn" tomorrow,
not to "Fit In" though.😊
It rides nice & easy, has COOL accessories,
i Love it, for many years now.🥰


----------



## tripple3

Any one up for a ride?
Probably leave home around 6:30-ish
Meet in Balboa @ 7:30 to ride to Long Beach...???😎



Riding "Dad's Bike", 1937 Syracuse, 60th Anniversary-Westfield
Merry CHRISTMAS!!!😍


----------



## birdzgarage

See you there bro


----------

